# "Immaculate collection" by Madonna Louise Ciccone



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

From Wikipedia:



> The Immaculate Collection received universal acclaim from critics. Stephen Thomas Erlewine of AllMusic graded the album five out of five stars. He starts by saying that "On the surface... [the album] appears to be a definitive retrospective of Madonna's heyday in the '80s". However, his opinion is that remastering in Q-Sound, making some of the songs faster than the original versions and other changes, makes it so "while all the hits are present, they're simply not in their correct versions." Nevertheless, he concludes that "until the original single versions are compiled on another album, The Immaculate Collection is the closest thing to a definitive retrospective."[33] Robert Christgau gave the album an A+ rating and called it "the greatest album of [Madonna's] mortal life". He said that the album features "seventeen hits, more than half of them indelible classics."[35]
> 
> Q magazine said its "ambitious title" was justified by "magnificent content: 17-track best of enhanced by the hard-faced sexiness of Lenny Kravitz-aided Justify My Love (and Rescue Me)".[38] Jim Farber from Entertainment Weekly gave the album an A rating, saying: "More than a mere greatest-hits set, it's hands down the catchiest collection of '80s singles."[36] Ross Bennett from Mojo called the album "truly the best of best of's" and stated: "This has to be right up there with Abba Gold as a collection of singles so deeply ingrained in the collective consciousness [...] But there is no denying the pop nous behind Ms Ciccone's first 15 years of hits, here brilliantly packaged in, gasp, chronological order.[37]
> Accolades
> ...


Nothing can be more pop than this. This compilation album is a definition of pure pop sound.
Also this is one of the first albums I ever heard, when I was around 7 years old.
As a kid I really enjoyed it. Then I pretty much forgot about it and listened to other types of music.
But every once in a big while I listen to it, and I must say I'm never too disappointed.

How about you: what's your take on this (mis)deed of Madonna Luoise Ciccone?


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Agreed. A wonderful "best of" album that would have been even better with more songs from _Like a Virgin_, such as the incomparable _Dress You Up_. Madonna does rule in Pop!


----------

